

Old computer magazines - vijayr
http://www.atarimagazines.com/

======
merubin75
Wow! We got our first computer when I was 11 -- an Apple IIc my parents
brought home over Thanksgiving weekend, 1986. The store they bought it from
was also giving away free subscriptions to Compute at InCider magazines. I
spent MANY hours pouring over these magazines and later when I learned BASIC,
typing in the programs they would give away for free in the back of the
magazine.

Anyone else remember InCider and A+ for the Apple II?

~~~
herdrick
I had forgotten about them, but yes. Both were cool, but I had a subscription
to "Call A.P.P.L.E." magazine - a regional Apple ][ mag. Lots of BASIC
programs. (I'm amazed to find out just now that it's been revived as a Mac
magazine!) I recently was throwing things away and ran across a stack of them.

------
anin_teger
There was an old magazine called the C User's Journal a while back. Then it
became the C/C++ User's Journal. Finally it either got purchased by Dr. Dobbs
or it became Dr. Dobbs. I'd love to get a look at some of those articles in
the CUJ. Dobbs doesn't seem to have articles online anymore from this era. I
think my only hope is to make it to a well known university library..

------
antirez
In Italy there was an old computer magazine called MCmicrocomputer. It was
awesome: algorithms and data structures explained, for instance there was a
great serie on compression, one on low level encoding of images in video
cards, and so forth. Game programming, assembler, logic games, UNIX, science
fiction! and many other advanced topics in their pages. I was 11 when I
started reading this stuff, so it was more or less 22 years ago. I still miss
this wonderful magazine.

There is a wonderful project to bring all the 20 years archive back online:
<http://www.mcmicrocomputer.org/>

Edit: from the archives, an interesting article about anagrams. Very funny to
read as there was no easy way to get a wordlist at the time, so a completely
different approach is used.
[http://issuu.com/adpware/docs/mc048/37?zoomed=true&zoomP...](http://issuu.com/adpware/docs/mc048/37?zoomed=true&zoomPercent=100&zoomXPos=0.02781211372064285&zoomYPos=0.27390057361376674)

------
tremendo
Creative Computing was the first computer mag I ever bought, I remember it
disappearing and by then I was onto Byte and Nibble. Of these shown for a
while I subscribed to STart and even had a little article published in it,
March 1990 ("GFA Basic Wipes & Dissolves). Good times.

------
myth_drannon
Not that related but still very cool <http://cd.textfiles.com/>

Contains all the old CD collections from 90s ! All the demoscene,Aminet
archives , Black Philes .....

------
wazoox
Ah, all those long nights typing in countless lines of hex in DATA lines :)

~~~
mwexler
And saving them to cassettes...

~~~
wazoox
Then copying them with the double deck to give to friends :)

------
superk
Amiga Power

The best part is the web-only follow-up to the deceased mag:

<http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/ap2/>

------
zandorg
What's really nice about these old magazines is, usually, the publisher
(usually a small outfit now moved onto other markets) lets people put them up
on the Web.

------
chipsy
Not listed: A.N.A.L.O.G. <http://www.cyberroach.com/analog/> A favored source
of type-in games. I recall the James Hague that runs dadgum.com submitted some
games to either A.N.A.L.O.G. or Antic, and possibly articles too.

------
spking
Many of these covers remind me of this:
<http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/worst-album-covers>

------
sabat
Where's Byte? :-o

